
Ask HN: How much would you use a mobile app - CornerKick
to help preserve our environment and wildlife?<p>* several times per day
* several times per week
* several times per month<p>App specifications: free, privacy focused, ad free, media&#x2F;entertainment related.
======
0xcase
could you specify a bit more about what the app does and how it tends to help
the environment ? Generally I would be up for it if it made sense to me

